

Bitcoin: a look at a promise unfulfilled - hasanove
http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/27/2588450/bitcoin-history-wired-currency

======
malandrew
The link to this on the theverge.com adds nothing. Submit the link to the
original article on Wired.

